# 1998 328is Tire Recommendations?



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

My friend is looking for not expensive tires (would like to stay around 100/tire) for her 1998 328i sport bmw. Size is 225-50-16. She will leave them on all season in NJ, so all season is a must. Normal everyday local/highway commuting driving. I found these on tirerack, any recommendations? Thanks for the help.


Dunlop SP Sport A2 97.00
Dunlop SP Sport 5000 Asymmetrical 109.00
Yokohama AVS dB S2 101.00
Dunlop SP Sport 8000 95.00
Continental ContiExtremeContact 82.00
BFGoodrich g-Force T/A KDWS 112.00


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Uh, the 8000 is a summer tire. :slap: 

You won't get too many responses, as this board's member's are probably 90% summer-tired.

As a random thought, I have always heard good things about the Bridgestone Potenza RE950 and the Sumitomo HTR+. Check those out too.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

I've used Dunlop SP Sport A2's in my 97 max and they were pretty good for all-seasons. I thought they were better than the Michelin Energy all seasons that they replaced. Still pathetic for handling though. I heard a few good things about the new all season conti's. However, the only all-seasons I've ever liked driving on were the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S. They feel pretty close to pilots while having good treadwear, less noise. Sidewalls are softer though and they also cost closer to the $200 mark per tire.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I have basically the same car, and she is crazy to drive in New England winters with all season tires. Tell her to get a 2nd set of rims. Those Contis (ContiSport not ContiExtreme) are summer tires too.


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

Forget the AVS dbs. I have them on my '98 328i sport package and they're useless in any amount of snow. I have a second set of rims with dedicated snows for the winter. The AVS dbs are noisy as hell, too!:thumbdwn:


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

I do have a 328is, same year, and I have heard nothing but gleaming praise from the Sumitomo HTR+s. Great all year round and AWESOME in the snow. Definitely needed here in Detroit. The only downfall is cornering ability is a little bit muted compared to Pilots or the OEM Contis. Then again, in bad weather with the Sumis, at least you'll be cornering where you want to be!!! They cost right around $85 and are a steal at that price. Check out tirerack.com. You'll see people with 911s and other high-end autos who even buy the HTR+s!!! WOWOWOW!!!:yikes:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The HTR+ is grippy, quiet and adequate in the snow. It also has NO SIDEWALL whatsoever. In her case it's probably a plus, but turn in is awful.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> *I have basically the same car, and she is crazy to drive in New England winters with all season tires. Tell her to get a 2nd set of rims. Those Contis (ContiSport not ContiExtreme) are summer tires too. *


ContiExtremeContact is their new all season high performance tire.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

> The HTR+ is grippy, quiet and adequate in the snow. It also has NO SIDEWALL whatsoever. In her case it's probably a plus, but turn in is awful.


So which, in the end, are better...? The HTR+s or the ContiExtremeContacts?

And what do you mean by "turn-in"? Cornering feel? I've heard that suffers because of soft sidewalls on the HTR+s...can you fillme in please?:dunno:


----------



## AlexM520 (Sep 27, 2002)

I had *MICHELIN Energy MXV4 Plus * and they are absolutely great for city driving (vs race track). They came standard with my previous 328Ci (2000) because I ordered 2 Premium packages vs Sport packages. Make sure to get PLUS  version of this tire.

I even drove them for three winters up here in Toronto, Canada with no problems (inside the city), as long as you have Traction control (ASC-T).

They are very quiet, easy rolling, long lasting but still good handling (sidewalls).

http://michelinman.com/catalog/tires/MichelinEnergyMXV4Plus.html?tiretype=2&tire=4

Of course if she wants lots of performance vs luxury, there are better ones in all-season category.

AlexM520


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Just my opinion, but I would recommend dedicated snow tires for winter driving on a rear wheel drive car. Especially if she will be doing long commutes in snow country like NJ. Get some Steel wheels with snowtires from Tirerack, and buy summer tires for the stock rims.


----------

